# Not The First Time



## KmH (Jul 8, 2017)

Just the most recent time K&K have been sued for copyright infringement.
Photographer Sues Kylie & Kendall Jenner Over T-Shirts Using His Tupac Photos


----------



## Peeb (Jul 8, 2017)

I tried to read this but when I came to the part where people are paying 125.00 USD for a tee shirt I just ....

Really? Wow.


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2017)

_"..T-shirts sold under their Kendall + Kylie brand.."_ 

They have a brand!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2017)

And apparently need to hire someone to check into these things first...


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2017)

Peeb said:


> I tried to read this but when I came to the part where people are paying 125.00 USD for a tee shirt I just ....
> 
> Really? Wow.


So that likely means more money for the photographer when his attorney wins the pretty much slam dunk lawsuit.
Though it's highly likely the lawsuit will be settled before it goes to court. Cha-Ching!
Having registered his copyright before the infringement his attorney is in a very strong negotiating position if the issue is settled out of court.
In or out of court it's going to be expensive for K + K.
Statutory awards are capped at $150,000 per infringed image, plus the copyright owners court and attorney fees.
There is no $$$,$$$,$$$ cap on actual damages plus the copyright owner can get the profits made from the sales of the T-shirt - plus court costs and attorney fees.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2017)

Hate to say this but apparently it can depend on if the image was altered enough to be considered a derivative work. (Insert rolleyes as you see fit... lol) I guess two heads aren't necessarily better than one. Wonder if it will be dropped if use has since been discontinued.


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Wonder if it will be dropped if use has since been discontinued.


No.  At the end of the article: _"Notorious B.I.G.'s estate previously issued the following statement: "While we appreciate that the Jenners have made an apology and pulled the unlawful and unauthorized items, *this matter has yet to be resolved*."
_
The payoff.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought that was from the previous incident, when apparently it wasn't learned to not do something like that again... Who can keep track? lol


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2017)

This was of interest to me right up to the point I read the names involved.  That entire clan and their associates are one giant drain on the planet.

Personally I hope he takes every dime they own and every dime they ever earn in the future.  Even better if he could just shut them the H@!! up and they went away.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow, I read the whole article.  Usually once I get to Jenner, or Krapdashion, or Hilton I close the article.  But this article seemed to be going in the right direction.  And they will get taught a lesson.  Probably won't mean anything to them.  Just blame others.


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Probably won't mean anything to them.  Just blame others.


Blame others.  Try to counter-sue.  Make money by selling their story to a sleaze-bag journal.

But probably not actually learn anything.


----------

